# Motorhome Decals



## 129519

[align=justify]Hi, new member, I'm looking for decals for my 1991 American Eagle by Fleetwood, had a leak and repainted motorhome. Would like to put original decals back on motorhome. Don't know where to look. Can anyone help me? Thanks


----------



## trevorf

Hi and welcome to the forum. Sorry to say that you may struggle to find decals for a 1991 van. Only chance is to go to a Fleetwood dealer and hope they have some old stock.


Trevor


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Just find a local signwriter in Yellow Pages, they all do plastic stick ons now and he will make some for you.

They will be a lot cheaper than originals and no one will be able to tell the difference.

Peter


----------



## Jezport

There are always lots of companies on ebay selling custom vinyl signs.


----------



## loughrigg

If you can't find any original decals and depending on how deep your pockets are, it might be possible to have a set of decals made to order and fitted by one of the companies that produce graphics for commercial vehicles.

Have a look at the vehicle graphics section on the Signs Express website. 

Mike


----------



## rayhook

*Cheaper locally*

I've been through this loop for my 1999 Chausson. In the end I paid a visit to a local company who make decals and have been quoted about £300 (we haven't yet finalised the design) for the complete job including fitting.

As it says above, I think a phone calls via Yellow Pages would prove productive.

Ray


----------



## 121933

If you cant find them I can get them made up for you


----------



## 129519

Thank you for all your help. Looks like I'll be checking the yellow pages!


----------



## advancedroadcraft

BrotherCF said:


> [align=justify]Hi, new member, I'm looking for decals for my 1991 American Eagle by Fleetwood, had a leak and repainted motorhome. Would like to put original decals back on motorhome. Don't know where to look. Can anyone help me? Thanks


I used these people (Clarion Graphics) and found them helpful, accurate, fast and competitively priced:

Tel. 01934 510267
Email. [email protected]
Mobile. 07768 736309

No connection, yadda, yadda.


----------



## 129775

Hey Guys! I read this forum about decals and wanted to Invite you to check out my site about decals!

(Advertising URL removed by moderators)

Thanks,
Tyler
(Advertising URL removed by moderators)


----------



## Zebedee

Suspected spamming.

Thread closed for investigation.

May be re-opened later.

Zebedee
Moderating team


----------



## Zebedee

Thread re-opened.

Zeb


----------

